

AOC 34-Inch 3440x1440 Monitor (with Pivot) - pdknsk
http://www.aoc-europe.com/no_cache/en/monitors.html?showUid=362

======
habitue
21.5x9 or ~ 24x10 aspect ratio if anyone was wondering

